#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [新聞] “怕老婆”的獅子王（組圖）

## wingwolf

來源： http://bjyouth.ynet.com/article.jsp?oid=76542798




　　2月3日英國《每日郵報》報道，華盛頓國家動物園中出現了奇特一幕，一向被看作叢林之王的公獅盧克在一次和幼崽們打鬧、跑得太遠了之後，蜷縮著頭接受母獅子的“斥責”。

　　這組圖片是由42歲的業余攝影師詹妮弗·洛克裏奇上個月在華盛頓國家動物園拍攝的。

　　畫面中，貪玩的小獅子不斷地咬公獅盧克的尾巴，爸爸“佯裝”生氣地把她按在了地上。但是在媽媽到來、怒氣沖沖地沖著爸爸龇牙後，這對父女立刻停止了嬉戲。

　　洛克裏奇說：“我非常喜歡觀察他們的互動，盧克是最近才被允許和幼崽們進行交流的。這個動物園有一個獅群，這個獅群是由公獅子盧克、兩只母獅子以及她們産下的七只幼崽組成的。”這只名叫露沙卡的幼崽特別活躍，當被召喚時她總是最後幾個回去的。露沙卡絕對是爸爸的嬌嬌女，她是爸爸最寵愛的一個。“洛克裏奇說五個月大的露沙卡和她爸爸嬉戲的方式讓她想起了人類的父母和子女在一起的樣子，隨著這些幼崽越來越勇敢，他們會越來越多地接近盧克，希望他和他們一起玩兒。”

----------


## Black．Tsai

真的是好可愛喔~~
感覺好像很好玩~~
不過...沒想到動物界也有動物會「怕老婆」!?
有趣XDD
嗯.....
真的好好玩喔~~(抓尾巴)

天哪@@((被咬

----------


## 月現.

哈哈
看到那隻公獅子被罵的畫面我整個就爆笑
我想動物界感凌駕於老公之上的應該不多吧...
不過我想也是啦
正版的河東獅吼可不是一般動物承受得住的。

----------


## 阿翔

啊啊~~公獅居然會怕雌獅……
在野外的自然界中，公獅一定是獅群中的首領嘛……
話說公獅被雌獅「責罵」的樣子還蠻好笑的XD
小獅子也很勇敢*（？）*，野外的小獅子大多都找雌獅玩而不是公獅，
這隻小獅子居然還膽敢去咬爸爸的尾巴啊~真的很可愛說-w-
不過，公獅的鬃毛是黑色的，這是正常的嗎……？

----------


## 引擎EnGine

(From http://share.youthwant.com.tw/sh?id=12001684&do=D)

----------

